# 5.1



## pilotdreams (Oct 7, 2011)

I have Bose 5.1 with a yamaha receiver, xbox 360 gets 5.1 audio but ps3 stays as PCM, I'm using the same optical cable on both machines. Any ideas?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Have you gone to the Audio Settings of the PS3? When you set it up for audio output via the optical it will give you the following options DD 5.1, DTS 5.1, PCM 2 Ch 44.1kHz, PCM 2 CH 48.1kHz, PCM 2 Ch 88.2kHz and PCM 2 Ch 176.4kHz check all of the the ones that your receiver is able handle.


----------



## pilotdreams (Oct 7, 2011)

I did, 44 and 48khz are permanently selected aswell as everything else except the higher kHz range.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

If the problem happens during BD playback as well go into the Video Settings and change it from PCM to either Bitstream (Direct) or Bitstream (Mix).

Bitstream (Direct) Set to output audio with the original digital signal prioritized.

Bitstream (Mix) Set to output audio that has been mixed with sound effects such as button sounds and then converted to bitstream format.

Hints


If [Bitstream (Direct)] is selected, some portions of the audio content may not be output.
If [Bitstream (Mix)] is selected, audio will be output in Bitstream (Direct) while Blu-ray 3D™ content is being played.


----------



## pilotdreams (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks like I've got it figured out. It automatically switches to the best sound program except when listening to music, have to change it from neo 6 to 7ch speaker for full sound.


----------

